# R L T 11 Diver Review



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

*RLT 11 DIVER REVIEW*










Well itâ€™s been a year in the making but itâ€™s finally landed! And it was well worth the wait. Where do I start? Well how about the box?

*BOX*

On opening the ubiquitous white jiffy from RLT I found a plain white cardboard box with thin gold piping on the lid wrapped in bubble wrap. Removing the wrap and lifting the lid revealed a very nice, domed lid, black croc leather effect box with brass corner protectors and a brass flip catch. Opening it up reveals the box is lined in white and the watch is presented on a white pillow.










*CASE*

Dimensions are 43mm diameter including crown, the bezel is 38mm. Dial is 28mm. Lug tip to tip is 46mm and the watch is 11mm thick to the top of the slightly domed sapphire crystal.. Itâ€™s sand blasted stainless steel and water resistant to 200 meters with a well guarded screw down crown. The limited edition number is engraved on the back. The case just oozes quality, a beautiful, even finish and although the case edges look sharp to the eye they are just smoothed off nicely to give a lovely feel to the touch. Weight wise I was surprised as it does not feel as heavy as it looks.

*BEZEL*

The bezel is, in my opinion, fantastic. Iâ€™ve never seen one quite like it. The triangle at 12 and the minute marks at 2,3,4,6-9,and 11-14 along with the 20 30 40 and 50 are deeply recessed into the bezel and filled with a gloss black paint. There is a lume pip at 12 as well. The 5 10 15 25 35 45 and 55 markers are in the form of raised, polished batons, adding a lovely contrast and they really catch the light against the brushed surround. The bezel rotates as one would expect in an anti clockwise direction only, with 60, very positive, clicks. You ainâ€™t gonna knock this by accident!










*BRACELET*

Regular forumers will know Iâ€™m not a fan of bracelets. Iâ€™ve always had problems with sizing them and the hair pull factor so Iâ€™ve avoided them for years. Things may be about to change. The brushed solid links are 3mm thick and there are 6 that can be removed by the unscrewing the pins. I had to take 3 out to fit my 6 1/2 â€œ wrist. The double fold clasp also has a wet suit extension. On the wrist the bracelet is very smooth with no hair pull experienced so far! I also like the fact it ends in straight end pieces giving the watch a more rugged look. Itâ€™s also a first for me in that it doesnâ€™t rattle like mad when you shake your wrist! Just shouts quality at you. The only problem I have is that the clasp fits so tightly when snapped shut that itâ€™s a finger nail puller to get it off. I think in time this will become easier.

*DIAL & HANDS*

The dial was a result of a competition to design it on the RLT forum way back in January â€™04. You can see the process we all went through in these links.

CLICK HERE AND HERE

It has a deep orange railroad track chapter with pips at the 5 minute marks. Orange borders to the applied lume markings all identical sized rectangles with a double at 12. At 3 there is a date box again bordered in orange with a â€œwhite on blackâ€ date wheel. The hands are of the â€œsabreâ€ style, bordered in orange and totally filled with lume, such a refreshing change from the Mercedes hands. The seconds hand is white with a lume filled triangle near the tip. The RLT Watch Co. England logo is in white just below 12 and a discrete 200 above 6 to remind you of itâ€™s dive credentials. A Superbly clean uncluttered and uniform dial that looks the business. In the dark it glows very brightly although itâ€™s too soon to see how long it lasts.










*MOVEMENT*

As one would expect it houses the ever faithful ETA 2824.2 quality Swiss movement with quickset date and if Royâ€™s other creations are anything to go by it will be very accurate. I will take a few reading over the next week or so and post back on itâ€™s accuracy.

*SUMMING UP*

Well itâ€™s not a huge lump like the Dreadnought but it is just as unique. A superbly clear and clean dial & hands presented in a classy and, at this moment in time, unique case. There will only be 50 of these made and that really makes them a rarity. My only problem now is am I gonna be able to take it off when I go to work?










more picture tomorrow when I have better light hopefully!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Superb Review PG, glad you like it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That looks a seriously mean watch PG.









Good review and pictures as usual.









I take it you a happy Hector?









Well done Roy and PG.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Fantastic PG .... I can't wait until the morning









It ranks right up there with the RLT'69 as Roy's best creations to date


----------



## Manatee (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks PG - enjoyed reading that and very much looking forward to seeing one in the metal in due course. Good photos too - must practice those lume shots!

John.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Good reveiw, Paul









Just wetted my appetite nicely,







for when my number is up









MIKE.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Great review, I can't wait to experiance mine.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Very nice indeed PG..............and of course Roy


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Great reading again PG, thanks! Did you take it off this morning?







Nice pictures and great lume shot. I'll read it over a few times to calm me down while I wait for mine!

I'm already looking forward looking to seeing that white box! Thanks for reminding us of the competition, after all this watch is OUR baby. I don't remember who came up with the idea of using orange, but I'm very pleased with the way Roy retained my idea of a black dial!
























Honestly Roy, you've come up with a very strong design here. A very nice watch.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Great review PG

Can't wait to get mine


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Excellent review PG

Nice work, Roy.

Dave


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well I resisted the temptation to take it to work but I did manage to get home at lunch time and try it on again! This watch is a pig to photograph, I don't know if all sapphire crystal watches are this bad (this is my first) but it reflects everything! I know what the sapphire smudge effect means now. Will have to remember not to wipe it with my thumb!

Did manage to get a wrist shot. It's not a huge chunky watch by any means but I like it the more for that . I think it suits my wrist just about right.










Time keeping looks good too. Looks like crown up is best didn't loose a second all night like that. Flat on it's back since lunch time and it's lost a second.







Couldn't resist the bond, sorry, old habits die hard, the bracelet will go back on soon.









Here's a stock picture from Roy of the back


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm not a fan of dive watches but that does look superb!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

On Rhino (a tight fit but it just goes under those bars) and rubber (seiko wave)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Size comparison. All 3 of my rlt beauties together.

On the wrist the 69 actually looks bigger than the 11 at first glance, I suppose that's because the eye only sees the dial to begin with.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That's a fantastic picture PG,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy said:


> That's a fantastic picture PG,


 I'll second that.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Roy said:


> That's a fantastic picture PG,


 I'll third that









.............but you could've had them all showing the same time


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

chrisb said:


> .............but you could've had them all showing the same time


 That would be too easy. I was taken at night with artificial light and a 3 sec exposure, I didn't want the seconds moving but I did want the crowns in . The problem is as soon as you touch the auto's they start ticking! So I let them run down and just placed them them waited til they stopped, didn't bother to set them.

besides all the pro's have them syncronised or in the happy position, I like to be different.









Put it on black leather today, looks fantastic, I'll try and get a picture later.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> in the happy position


 You mean 10:10 PG?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

He did say 'pros' and 'happy position'

Any position would make me happy!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

happy = V depends which way the watch is positioned but yeah if it's 12 up then 10:10 or 13:51, crown up is normally 13:21.

I read somewhere that a jewler did an experiment and put a load of watches in a window, half happy and half sad (7:23) The happy ones outsold the sad ones 3 to 1 regardless of what they were. Have a look next time you walk past, if they aren't running chances are they'll all be happy!


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> happy = V depends which way the watch is positioned but yeah if it's 12 up then 10:10 or 13:51, crown up is normally 13:21.
> 
> I read somewhere that a jewler did an experiment and put a load of watches in a window, half happy and half sad (7:23) The happy ones outsold the sad ones 3 to 1 regardless of what they were. Have a look next time you walk past, if they aren't running chances are they'll all be happy!


 A long time ago, I read that all watches were photographed at 'V' (10:10) so that the hour and minute hands framed the manufacturer name.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Err sorry Roy shot in real time and sort of obliterated the makers name









"11" on Leather. Me like!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

Nowt wrong with a bit of motion blur.









At least I can see that it's alive.









Good picture.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

do you like the way I skillfully got the seconds bang on the 12 for this 1 sec exposure!







What a fluke!

This watch is weird, it photographs much easier and better in low light!

The strap is the one off that V&W copy of the exploding numbers zeno / O&W I got off ebay, very comfy.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

How does it look on mesh?























Only joking, don't do it.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice pic Paul.

IMHO,this watch looks loads better on a strap.It would look great on a diamond pattern rubber strap of deployant(Roy sells them







)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've been thinking of rubber quite a lot Alex!







Seriously I liked it on the seiko wave but they are just too stiff for me. How soft (plyable) are the diamond ones (site says they are 3.5mm thick!)?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Soft as a soft thing









Not like Seiko resin straps at all,they are very flexible a totally different rubber compound used in the diamond ones.Very comfortable strap


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I might just give it ago. Red sounds interesting! I wonder how Red they are?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Red as a red thing
















Nice colour Paul,bright though,but never bothers me


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

If I haven't mentioned it before, I love my RLT11!

However, and I know I've mentioned this before, I hate living in Texas. You get critters like this in the house!










Supposedly we have them in Iraq also, but I haven't seen any yet.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve heard rummers that they have started appearing in Southern England























Ruddy Global Warming
















Opps sorry just checked again they`ve apparently been there since the 18th century
















So probably not the fault of `GW`


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I forgot to say, kewl looking watch you have there Colin









Mind you I would say that I`m wearing #11/50 now


----------

